# Oregon Vortex in southern Oregon State, a fascinating adventure ! !



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 19, 2014)

One of the most amazing places that I have ever visited is the Oregon Vortex, which is located near the coast, in the southwestern Oregon State. It is a place of mystery, and strange sights. Two people can stand about 6' apart, and the one on the right will seem to grow taller, while the one on the left will appear smaller. 
There is an old building which leans at a really strange angle, and when you are standing inside of it, the plumb bob hanging from the ceiling seems to be at an angle, rather than straight down, the little tennis ball will happily roll uphill right before your eyes, and the broom will stand up all by itself.
Just outside the building, if you stand perfectly still and close your eyes, you will actually start to do a kind of wobbly rotation unless you hold yourself very stiff to stop the phenomenon.
According to legend, the local Indians considered this area sacred, and avoided it. They said the horses would not go there, and even the wildlife apparently avoided the area. At one time, there was an old mining camp, and the building came down the hill and landed in the odd position that it stands in at present. However it got there, it is really strange when you stand inside it, and everything is topsy-turvey.
I have been there twice when traveling through the area, and enjoyed seeing it both times. 

http://www.oregonlive.com/movies/index.ssf/2012/06/fact_or_faked_paranormal_files.html


----------

